# τζιτζιφιόγκος = (παρωχ.) fop, dandy | (αργκό) twit, twerp



## nickel (May 5, 2011)

Επειδή θεωρώ ότι τα λεξικά δεν μας δίνουν πλήρη εικόνα του όρου, όπως είμαι βέβαιος ότι και ο υπουργός δεν αναφέρεται απαραιτήτως σε κομψευόμενα στελέχη του υπουργείου Οικονομικών. (Από τα Νέα) Συνθέτω το λήμμα από το Wiktionary, με δικές μου προσθήκες:

*τζιτζιφιόγκος* αρσενικό
*1* μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός άντρα, συνήθως νεαρής ηλικίας, που ντύνεται και συμπεριφέρεται με υπερβολική κομψότητα και παριστάνει τον γόη· λιμοκοντόρος, δανδής, κομψευόμενος, φλώρος: _...ένα γκόλντεν μπόι του καιρού του, τοκιστής και σουλατσαδόρος, τζιτζιφιόγκος και προικοθήρας..._ *2* φαιδρό υποκείμενο, καραγκιόζης: _«Δεν μπορεί ο κάθε τζιτζιφιόγκος ή παρλαπίπας, επειδή του τη βίδωσε, να λέει θέλω να γίνω πρωθυπουργός» (Πάγκαλος, 1998)_
[ΕΤΥΜ. _τζιτζί_, τουρκ. _cici_ «όμορφος» (νηπιακή λέξη) + _φιόγκος_ «κομψευόμενος»]​
Για αποδόσεις:
*1* fop, dandy. *2* twit, twerp.


----------



## unique (May 6, 2011)

*Tζιτζιφιόγκος*

Λαϊκή σκωπτική λέξη
Τα λεξικά για τον τζιτζιφιόγκο
Η λαϊκή σκωπτική λέξη τζιτζιφιόγκος ανήκει ετυμολογικά στην κατηγορία των νόθων σύνθετων. Δηλαδή λέξεων, που τα συνθετικά τους μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και αυτοτελώς σε μια φράση. Προέρχεται από το τζίτζι της αργκό και τον φιόγκο. Το τζίτζι δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από το τουρκικό cici, που μεταφράζεται ωραίος. Ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης στο Λεξικό του δίνει την εξής ερμηνεία στον τζιτζιφιόγκο: «Ανδρας που προσέχει υπερβολικά την εμφάνισή του, με επιτηδευμένο ντύσιμο και παρουσιαστικό». Αναφέρει τα συνώνυμα λιμοκοντόρος, κομψευόμενος. Στο λεξικό Τεγόπουλου - Φυτράκη σημειώνεται άλλο ένα συνώνυμο, δανδής. Το Βικιλεξικό προσθέτει και το φλώρος. Το Βικιλεξικό θεωρεί τη λέξη παρωχημένη. Η ερμηνεία που της δίνει είναι: «Μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός άνδρα, συνήθως νεαρής ηλικίας, που ντύνεται και συμπεριφέρεται με υπερβολική κομψότητα και παριστάνει τον γόη». Εδώ καταγράφονται και χαρακτηριστικές φράσεις: -Ποιος είναι αυτός ο τζιτζιφιόγκος; -Αδειασέ μας τη γωνιά, ρε τζιτζιφιόγκο! -Κόψε λάσπη, ρε τζιτζιφιόγκο, μη φας μπούφλα!
Θ.Ρ.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2011)

Και καλά αυτοί να μη μας διαβάζουν. Αλλά ούτε εσύ;
Άσε που δεν πρέπει να το έχει ακούσει, αλλά _*τζιτζί*_ το λέμε, άκου εκεί _τζίτζι_ (έχω μια φίλη που τη λένε Τζίτζη).


----------



## unique (May 7, 2011)

Έψαχνα σε λάθος μέρος!


----------

